# Volunteer Spanish Speaking country



## Bob Loblaw (May 16, 2011)

Hello all:


I am about to finish my EMT-I and my bridge class is cancelled so i have to wait 7 months for the EMT-I to EMT-P bridge.  I wanted to take that time to volunteer/work in a spanish speaking country at a hospital or in the field so i could work on my spanish.  My spanish is pretty decent but i want to be medically fluent.  

Does anyone know of anywhere that i could do this?  Im open to Spain/SA.

I seached and didnt find anything that i could use in the forums, sorry if this has been discussed.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 16, 2011)

I would be happy to be an EMT B/answer phones/etc or anything that i could help out to learn the language!  thanks


----------



## akflightmedic (May 16, 2011)

I have some orange fields/groves you can work in....


----------



## LucidResq (May 16, 2011)

Project C.U.R.E.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 16, 2011)

Hmm i do love oranges

Project cure looks promising, thanks for the link!


----------



## ethomas4 (May 29, 2011)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Hello all:
> 
> 
> BOB - I worked as an EMT in Mexico. Words I use to describe the experience : crazy, dangerous, challenging, fun, rewarding, STRESSFUL.
> ...


----------

